# Black spots "inside" bellatulum leaves



## papheteer (Friday at 7:27 PM)

One of my bellatulums I've had for years is now developing some black spots. They are not on the surface but "inside", they look like ink inside the leaves. They're not wet or mushy. When i look at the back of the leaves where the spots are, they're drying. Eventually the parts of the leaves that have the spots dry up. When i cut the parts that dried up, they dont tend to spread to the whole leaf. Plant looks good and vigorous otherwise. Anyone else experience this? Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Friday at 10:43 PM)

show a close up of the underside of the leaf where the spots are.
Are you sure its not just pigmentation, like the vini delenatii leaves?
Roots look very health


----------



## papheteer (Friday at 10:55 PM)

Ozpaph said:


> show a close up of the underside of the leaf where the spots are.
> Are you sure its not just pigmentation, like the vini delenatii leaves?
> Roots look very health


The drying/browning of the underside where the spots are is hard to capture in photo. Also the parts that get the spots brown and dry up after a few days. I won’t cut it and take a pic


----------



## Ray (Yesterday at 8:30 AM)

_*This is only a guess…*_. but it sounds like some sort of systemic infection, which would lead me to treat the plant either with a probiotic, to see if that helps, or a copper-based treatment. I suspect it’s bacterial, but have no way to know that for sure, and both of the treatments can affect bacteria and fungi.


----------

